# RoxyBlue & Spooky1 present "Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2020"



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally got around to putting together a video slideshow of our 2020 yard haunt.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - looks amazing! Love the attention to detail, all the contrasting colors, tons of neat pumpkins and the entire Dover family cemetery plot!

Also reminds me I have some footage of my '20 haunt lying around somewhere. Kept thinking I'd tackle it some cold winter day... but that doesn't seem to have gone well! Maybe this can serve as inspiration!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great collection of Halloween items and as usual you display them at their best. Really like the gathering of skellies on and around the bench and love the use of hats


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks awesome. I enjoyed reading all the names of the people on the tombstone, laughed at some, reminded me how so many of the great names in haunted movies are now gone. The green skeletons in the casket and in the car, are they just lit with green light or is it a black light treatment? They look irradiated! I love it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

SamhainPropworks said:


> Looks awesome. I enjoyed reading all the names of the people on the tombstone, laughed at some, reminded me how so many of the great names in haunted movies are now gone. The green skeletons in the casket and in the car, are they just lit with green light or is it a black light treatment? They look irradiated! I love it.


Skellies in the car are glow in the dark with a black light on them. The one in the coffin has green lights included in him, he came from Target.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always a treat to see your display. Love the lighting and music. It's all that Halloween should be!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I watched this a few times and it's fantastic! First time around I noticed the bats (I love that) and the blackbird in the birdbath of eyes. I loved the music and your lighting, really nice! Like others I loved the skeleton in the casket and loved the skeletons in the car and on the bench! Also all the pumpkins on the day after; you have really nice jack-o-lanterns! Also your tombstones are just the best. Seeing Embrey tugs at my heart, but I know he would love it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great year of a Halloween display Roxy and Spook1.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, corey! We actually only use three colors in our lighting (blue, red, and amber), so it always impresses me how many colors the camera “sees” when we take pictures.


corey872 said:


> Wow - looks amazing! Love the attention to detail, all the contrasting colors, tons of neat pumpkins and the entire Dover family cemetery plot!
> 
> Also reminds me I have some footage of my '20 haunt lying around somewhere. Kept thinking I'd tackle it some cold winter day... but that doesn't seem to have gone well! Maybe this can serve as inspiration!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know me and hats - can’t do a display without hats


Hairazor said:


> What a great collection of Halloween items and as usual you display them at their best. Really like the gathering of skellies on and around the bench and love the use of hats


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears, glad you enjoyed it! BTW, I think this is the first time we’ve done an almost exclusively night shot video, and having done it, I think we might just stick with it in the future.


----------

